# My Birthday Present



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

All I asked for this year for my birthday was bedding and a new wheel for Moose. His old wheel had a crack in it and I just didn't trust the duct tape holding it together.

So last night I came home from my birthday celebrations to find a new green silent spinner sitting next to his cage. I opened it up took his old wheel out and replaced it with the new one.

It took Moose about 10 minutes to explore it and sniff around it and finally get inside. When he moved and it turned and he realized what it was he broke into a sprint. He hasn't stopped running since last last night. He'll nap for an hour here and there but once he wakes up he is back to his new wheel running away. 
 So glad he loved it so much


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

It's very cute that you ask for presents to Moose on your birthday! Happy birthday!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wow - looks like he's enjoying your present. His little legs are all blurry!


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

happy birthday!

PS: that wheel has a tiny crack like gap between the white part and the detachable green part of the wheel. you may want to consider a carolina storm wheel for your baby to avoid broke or pulled off toes (which I heard is possible), lost toe nails that cause bleeding, and a broken foot from getting stuck in the crack. But that picture is adorable


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

karidaluv said:


> happy birthday!
> 
> PS: that wheel has a tiny crack like gap between the white part and the detachable green part of the wheel. you may want to consider a carolina storm wheel for your baby to avoid broke or pulled off toes (which I heard is possible), lost toe nails that cause bleeding, and a broken foot from getting stuck in the crack. But that picture is adorable


Yeah, I was going to mention that but didn't want to dampen the fact that it's your birthday (happy birthday!) and I think it's so wonderful that you just asked for things for your baby. I'm sure he's very happy.

However, silent spinners are now known to cause injury- I recently got rid of my own due to people telling stories here. You'll also find that it's NOT silent and also awful to clean if your hedgie is like most and goes on their wheels- poop sticks around the ridges and makes for some scrubbing. I would recommend the Carolina Storm Wheel as an alternative that is safe, very quiet, and easy to clean- and the Comfort Wheel if you'd like something cheaper and is known to be safer, though still awkward to clean, not as quiet, and can sometimes cause bloody feet from the ridges (which the Silent Spinner can as well) but is available in most pet stores and fairly cheap.

Anyway, I hope you and Moose had a wonderful birthday! What a wonderful idea. I asked for my parents to buy me my cat's vaccinations for Christmas one year, haha, so I understand.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday  ! Moose looks like he is enjoying your birthday alot  .


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone! He has been enjoying his new wheel so much!

And yes, I know the concerns that come along with the silent spinner, but unfortunately the only pet store near me carries only silent spinners or wire mesh wheels (which are WAY worse). I asked my mother simply for a "bucket style wheel" for Moose for my birthday, and the spinner is what I received. His old wheel was a spinner as well. 
Eventually I plan on getting him a better wheel, but for now this will suffice.  As long as he is happy, I am happy. I'm just glad his other wheel, which was very VERY dangerous is out of the picture.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Glad Moose got to enjoy it with you.


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh my gosh! Happy birthday, you're so lucky you got a pic of him on his wheel. Quinn thinks I've just ruined his day if I even try to LOOK AT HIM on his wheel, much less take a photo.


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

:lol: Moose practically LIVES on his wheel. I am lucky to get a photo pf him doing anything else.


----------



## Sky Halcyon (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh man, that picture is just the MOST adorable thing I've ever seem. He looks so intense.


----------

